# My Pokey pees inside his crate, pleasee helppppp!!!!



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

My Pokey is a tony toy poodle. A very smart and playful little guy, however, he keeps having problem on having accident at night in his crate. And this morning he serious just looking at me while he was peeing inside his crate when I already open his crates door. He is 5 months and have been potty trained. He wouldnt pee inside his crate when I left him alone during the day. But if I dont wake up in the middle of the night to let him out, he will pee in his crate. Im very frustrated over this :argh:. Please help, hes my first puppy so I dont know what to do. Thank you so much for everyone's help  :angel::adore:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have small dogs, so i hope someone who has toys will answer too, but I would suggest that mabe the crate is too big. If he has room to think he can pee in the crate and then lie down somewhere else, there is too much room.


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I actually already divide his crate and he actually laid on top on his pee so I had to take the divider out. I really hope someone here can help me. But thanks again


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you feed him inside the crate?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

No, he only sleep in his crate. He sometime brings his toy there and play with it. I never feed him inside.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd first check that there is no physical cause - possibly a urinary infection or similar. The I would take him out and make sure that he has peed just before bedtime, as late as possible. I would then set an alarm (or have him close enough to you that he can easily wake you up) and take him out just before the time he usually needs to go during the night. After a few days, as long as there are no accidents, I'd set the alarm 15 - 30 minutes later, and continue to do that (reverting to an earlier time if there are accidents) until he can hold it until first thing in the morning. First thing may be very early until he is fully adult - I used to take my pups out, and then got back to bed for an hour or two! I know that for mine waking up/getting up signalled time to pee when they were small, and they then had great difficulty holding it as far as the door - carrying them and being as quick as possible helped, until they had a little more control.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Try feeding him in the crate....or giving him high-value treats. Also, how long are you leaving him at night... They can't hold it more than a few hours at a time...also has he been checked for a uti by a vet?


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

He doesnt have any problem pee in his crate during the day time. I usually wait for him to pee before he goes to his crate. Sometimes it takes him forever to pee. He jst wants to go straight to his crate when its bedtime. At night i leave him there from 10:30 to 7am. But i also het up let him out to pee in the middle of the night. Last9 i decided to open the crates door, he didnt pee until 8am this morning. And he jst pee inside his crate. I understand if I close his crate but I let it open so he can use the pee pad when he needs too but it doesnt work i guess ((...thx u for ur advice. I will probably bring him to the vet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tpoo people thanks for helping here. I am surprised that he was willing to sit in pee. It does sound like ruling out medical is a good idea. Also think about withdrawing available water earlier than you do if medical is ok.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

be sure to use an enzyme neutralizer to clean his crate. if you don't, what we can't smell but dogs can is going to keep assuring him that the crate is a place to go. don't overlook all the rest of the good advice here, though.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ilus_us279 said:


> He doesnt have any problem pee in his crate during the day time. I usually wait for him to pee before he goes to his crate. Sometimes it takes him forever to pee. He jst wants to go straight to his crate when its bedtime. At night i leave him there from 10:30 to 7am. But i also het up let him out to pee in the middle of the night. Last9 i decided to open the crates door, he didnt pee until 8am this morning. And he jst pee inside his crate. I understand if I close his crate but I let it open so he can use the pee pad when he needs too but it doesnt work i guess ((...thx u for ur advice. I will probably bring him to the vet.



If you are training him to use a pee pad, why not set up an ex-pen with his crate on one side, and the pad on the other, leaving the door to the crate open all night. If he would still pee in the crate, I would just remove the crate all together and leave him in the pen with the pad on one side, and the food, bed, toys, water on the other. If he has no respect for not peeing on his bed, having his food,water, and toys there might change his mind.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> If you are training him to use a pee pad, why not set up an ex-pen with his crate on one side, and the pad on the other, leaving the door to the crate open all night. If he would still pee in the crate, I would just remove the crate all together and leave him in the pen with the pad on one side, and the food, bed, toys, water on the other. If he has no respect for not peeing on his bed, having his food,water, and toys there might change his mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for your advice. My place is too small to put an ex-pen for him. I bren cutting down on the amount of water at night nd for 2 nights he hadnt pee in his crate at all..so i hope it all will get better soon


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

patk said:


> be sure to use an enzyme neutralizer to clean his crate. if you don't, what we can't smell but dogs can is going to keep assuring him that the crate is a place to go. don't overlook all the rest of the good advice here, though.


Yes i did. I clean and washed all his beds once a week. When he has accident i wash it right after. Hes doin a lot better now. Thank you for you advice


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

I am telling you abt when my my puppy was peeing in the carpet living room. Someone told me to put her food dish there and feed her there. I am here to tell you she has never had an accident there again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

MonaLisa said:


> I am telling you abt when my my puppy was peeing in the carpet living room. Someone told me to put her food dish there and feed her there. I am here to tell you she has never had an accident there again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OH! I sure needed to hear this smidgen of advice. My 5 month that I' got 6 days ago has only had a couple of accidents but all on the same living room carpet. I shall be trying this advice to see if it helps. thank you!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

ilus_us279;1102905..... he keeps having problem on having accident at night in his crate. ...[/QUOTE said:


> I set my alarm to wake and take mine out twice each night. The first couple of weeks, I did it ever 1.5 hours. I've stretched it to 3 now. In a couple more weeks, I'll take it to 4. Yes, it's tiring but it's working.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad to hear your pup is doing better! My puppy mill rescule dog was peeing on the corner of a book case for a couple of days in a row. I cleaned it up with Nature's Miracle, then left the spray bottle right there at the corner of the book case. No more peeing...

What type of crate do you have? When the rescue had Sunny, they found out that he would pee when in a wire crate. They switched him to a plastic crate (like an airline crate), and he quit doing it.

Good advice to feed him in his crate. That makes him value the crate more and not want to mess it up.

Also good advice to get up with him at least once during the night, which I'm glad you're doing. Toys have TINY little bladders and take awhile before they can hold it all night. 10:30 p.m.-7 a.m. is a long time for a puppy. Don't leave the crate door open. That doesn't make the crate a special place to be, and your pup may decide that it makes a perfect potty place.


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

georgiapeach said:


> Glad to hear your pup is doing better! My puppy mill rescule dog was peeing on the corner of a book case for a couple of days in a row. I cleaned it up with Nature's Miracle, then left the spray bottle right there at the corner of the book case. No more peeing...
> 
> What type of crate do you have? When the rescue had Sunny, they found out that he would pee when in a wire crate. They switched him to a plastic crate (like an airline crate), and he quit doing it.
> 
> ...


 Surprisingly hes doing great for almost a week now. I did wake up during the night but he didnt want to pee. So I let him go back to sleep and he comes out and pee in the morning. Im very surprise hes doing so well. But im having problem with him being a picky eater. He only eats once a day today. I try to feed him 3 times but he refused to eat. I have to sit down and hand feed him in order for him to eat. I take his food away today when he didnt want to eat so end up he only eats once. Did you have any problem like this with yout poodle?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ilus_us279 said:


> Surprisingly hes doing great for almost a week now. I did wake up during the night but he didnt want to pee. So I let him go back to sleep and he comes out and pee in the morning. Im very surprise hes doing so well. But im having problem with him being a picky eater. He only eats once a day today. I try to feed him 3 times but he refused to eat. I have to sit down and hand feed him in order for him to eat. I take his food away today when he didnt want to eat so end up he only eats once. Did you have any problem like this with yout poodle?


I'm glad to hear you are doing better with housebreaking. Be very careful with hand feeding unless you want to do it all the time for the rest of his life. Poodles can be picky eaters, but a healthy puppy or dog will not allow itself to starve. I would suggest 2 meals a day rather than 3 and put the food down for a set amount of time (say 15 -20 minutes) then take it away. He will quickly figure out that mealtime matters. Other strategies would be to free feed if he only eats kibble. Measure out his ration in the morning and leave it out until a couple of hours before bedtime and then pick up food and water. Also you should consider holding out part of the kibble ration to use as training rewards. 

I hope other tpoo and mpoo people will weigh in on this issue, since they are a bit different that spoos.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

ilus_us279 said:


> Surprisingly hes doing great for almost a week now. I did wake up during the night but he didnt want to pee. So I let him go back to sleep and he comes out and pee in the morning. Im very surprise hes doing so well. But im having problem with him being a picky eater. He only eats once a day today. I try to feed him 3 times but he refused to eat. I have to sit down and hand feed him in order for him to eat. I take his food away today when he didnt want to eat so end up he only eats once. Did you have any problem like this with yout poodle?


I don't hand feed my tpoo; I refuse unless he's sick. It creates a picky eater that gets worse with time. I learned this the hard way with a boxer I used to have (RIP Duke!). Finally, I'd had enough and started emplying tough love - lol! He went 3 days without eating, then decided his kibble (premium brand - breed appropriate) was pretty darn tasty. Problem solved. 

What are you feeding? If the kibble is too large, it may be hard for the dog to eat it, especially being a puppy. I would get a good grain free kibble for small dogs, and wet it a little to let it soften. Put the food down for 15-20 minutes max. If he eats, fine. If not, pick it up and feed again at the next meal time. Sunny likes this one: Now Fresh Grain-Free Small Breed All Ages Recipe Dry Dog Food.


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I'm glad to hear you are doing better with housebreaking. Be very careful with hand feeding unless you want to do it all the time for the rest of his life. Poodles can be picky eaters, but a healthy puppy or dog will not allow itself to starve. I would suggest 2 meals a day rather than 3 and put the food down for a set amount of time (say 15 -20 minutes) then take it away. He will quickly figure out that mealtime matters. Other strategies would be to free feed if he only eats kibble. Measure out his ration in the morning and leave it out until a couple of hours before bedtime and then pick up food and water. Also you should consider holding out part of the kibble ration to use as training rewards.
> 
> I hope other tpoo and mpoo people will weigh in on this issue, since they are a bit different that spoos.


 It was hard for me to see him not eating. But I will try to do what you said. But he just had accident twice today. Im thinking about taking training classes with him so he can be better. I don't free feed him. I want him to haVE enough food in his system so it's hard seeing not eating.


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

georgiapeach said:


> I don't hand feed my tpoo; I refuse unless he's sick. It creates a picky eater that gets worse with time. I learned this the hard way with a boxer I used to have (RIP Duke!). Finally, I'd had enough and started emplying tough love - lol! He went 3 days without eating, then decided his kibble (premium brand - breed appropriate) was pretty darn tasty. Problem solved.
> 
> What are you feeding? If the kibble is too large, it may be hard for the dog to eat it, especially being a puppy. I would get a good grain free kibble for small dogs, and wet it a little to let it soften. Put the food down for 15-20 minutes max. If he eats, fine. If not, pick it up and feed again at the next meal time. Sunny likes this one: Now Fresh Grain-Free Small Breed All Ages Recipe Dry Dog Food.


Im feeding him Fromm Gold Puppy. He loves it at first but now I have to mix with can food in order for him to eat. I have to sit with him until hes done. Most of the time, I have to put some on the floor for him before he starts eating from the bowl. I will try tough love but he's so small i don't know if he can hold it for long. I'm thinking bt switching his food to Acana or Orijen but I don't want to keep switching food like this. Guess I have to start taking his food away when he doesnt eat. Thank you for your advice. And im srr for your lost TT_TT


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you take your puppy to the vet yet? I ask because I had a dog that did not eat well. He got better, then worse, then better. I kept switching food and it worked for a while and then he did not eat again. After testing, it was determined that he had chronic prancreatitis, and I had to feed him low fat food with digestive enzymes. Later at the age of 8 he stopped eating altogether for almost a week and when I took him in for more tests, he was FINALLY diagnosed with Addison's disease. Once we medicated him for that, he ate more normally. Testing for possible health problems is really important, and sometimes you have to test more if the problem persists. Also, why not feed him just canned food which is more inviting? It has more moisture and is better for his system. You can re-introduce kibble later when he is eating better. That is just a suggestion, something that helped me with my dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't do lots of food switching, and don't give in to the picky eating by sitting on the floor indulging him. He will train you very well to have that be how meals are forever. Then you will never really know what the issue is. I think the suggestion to switch to all canned right now is fine as long as you use the same brand and protein source. If the problem of not eating enough persists then a vet check is definitely in order. I know this is worrisome. Lily was a pilly eater as a puppy, but we just toughed it out and eventually went over to free feeding (which I know many people prefer not to do) and she eats very well now. Thankfully neither of my dogs is a glutton.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I had problems with my tpoo being a picky eater as a pup, but tough love really works. I gave him his breakfast, if he didn't eat it in 20 minutes, it goes into the refrigerator and he gets it again for lunch. Still doesn't eat, it goes back into the refrigerator and then he gets it for dinner. He has only ever missed two meals before deciding to eat. I went to 2 meals a day when he was about a year old. Now he gets two meals a day, breakfast and dinner, and he free feeds on dry food. He still challenges me occasionally and will miss a meal occasionally - but he has his dry food bowl. 

As far at the potty training goes, I had my boy in a crate that had a pee pad on one side and his bed on the other side. There was a divider with an opening so he could go back and forth while crated. He slept in the crate at night. I didn't feed him in the crate either. He eventually started peeing on his bed, and then started not wanting to go into the crate at night. So I let him sleep in a bed on the floor and turned the crate into one big pee pad. I eventually stored the crate, and used the plastic crate tray for the pee pad and then very gradually moved it closer and closer to the bathroom - so it is now in the bathroom and out of the bedroom. I then bought a smaller crate tray that was the size of the small pee pads and transitioned him to that. He decided at about a year old that he wanted to pee outside all of the time. The only time he uses the pee pad now is when I don't recognize the pee stare, but he still poos on it about 50-75% of the time. As a side note, he just recently started poking me when the stare doesn't work. I'm trying to get him to use bells but that has worked. He also transitioned from sleeping on the floor to sleeping on the bed.


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Don't do lots of food switching, and don't give in to the picky eating by sitting on the floor indulging him. He will train you very well to have that be how meals are forever. Then you will never really know what the issue is. I think the suggestion to switch to all canned right now is fine as long as you use the same brand and protein source. If the problem of not eating enough persists then a vet check is definitely in order. I know this is worrisome. Lily was a pilly eater as a puppy, but we just toughed it out and eventually went over to free feeding (which I know many people prefer not to do) and she eats very well now. Thankfully neither of my dogs is a glutton.


I tried to walk away when he wasnt eating this morning. Oh man, it was tough. I only could walk away for 10 mins then I decided to sit down so he can it. I know it's bad but I guess I will try again later today. With the can food, the vet told me not to feed him too much of can food. He said it will be a lot better if my puppy can just eat kibble because of dental hygiene. I still feed him the same kibble up until now, he will eat if I add some can food or broccoli, carrot or even an egg. it seems like he's bored of his food but like you said I cant just keep switching food. Thank you for your advice


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> Did you take your puppy to the vet yet? I ask because I had a dog that did not eat well. He got better, then worse, then better. I kept switching food and it worked for a while and then he did not eat again. After testing, it was determined that he had chronic prancreatitis, and I had to feed him low fat food with digestive enzymes. Later at the age of 8 he stopped eating altogether for almost a week and when I took him in for more tests, he was FINALLY diagnosed with Addison's disease. Once we medicated him for that, he ate more normally. Testing for possible health problems is really important, and sometimes you have to test more if the problem persists. Also, why not feed him just canned food which is more inviting? It has more moisture and is better for his system. You can re-introduce kibble later when he is eating better. That is just a suggestion, something that helped me with my dog.


 About 3 weeks ago, my Pokey was having diarrhea for 2 days so I decided to take him to the vet. They did all kind of tests and found out he jst had some kind of bacteria. And they put him on antibiotic for a week. That was the only problem they found after doing all those tests. So I just want to wait for couple more days if he's not doing so well then I will take him to the vet. OMG, i just found out today that my baby is teething. I didn't know until I was playing with him and realized that couple of his front teeth are gone. Then I started to look for his teeth around his crate and his play area. I found 3 baby teeth lol. I think that might be a reason why he wasn't eating like that. Like I said if he doesn't get any better, I will definitely take him to the vet this weekend.


----------



## ilus_us279 (Feb 6, 2014)

plr said:


> I had problems with my tpoo being a picky eater as a pup, but tough love really works. I gave him his breakfast, if he didn't eat it in 20 minutes, it goes into the refrigerator and he gets it again for lunch. Still doesn't eat, it goes back into the refrigerator and then he gets it for dinner. He has only ever missed two meals before deciding to eat. I went to 2 meals a day when he was about a year old. Now he gets two meals a day, breakfast and dinner, and he free feeds on dry food. He still challenges me occasionally and will miss a meal occasionally - but he has his dry food bowl.
> 
> As far at the potty training goes, I had my boy in a crate that had a pee pad on one side and his bed on the other side. There was a divider with an opening so he could go back and forth while crated. He slept in the crate at night. I didn't feed him in the crate either. He eventually started peeing on his bed, and then started not wanting to go into the crate at night. So I let him sleep in a bed on the floor and turned the crate into one big pee pad. I eventually stored the crate, and used the plastic crate tray for the pee pad and then very gradually moved it closer and closer to the bathroom - so it is now in the bathroom and out of the bedroom. I then bought a smaller crate tray that was the size of the small pee pads and transitioned him to that. He decided at about a year old that he wanted to pee outside all of the time. The only time he uses the pee pad now is when I don't recognize the pee stare, but he still poos on it about 50-75% of the time. As a side note, he just recently started poking me when the stare doesn't work. I'm trying to get him to use bells but that has worked. He also transitioned from sleeping on the floor to sleeping on the bed.



Look like you got a picky eater just like mine. I'm trying tough love today but it didn't go too well for me. I couldn't stand seeing him not eating. But I will try again later today. I just found out he's teething so that could be a reason why he's not eating. I'm not so sure for now but i will take him to the vet if he doesn't feel any better. 

For the potty training, he was doing great until yesterday. He knows where the pee pad is at but since yesterday he just pee and poop around the pee pad. I don't know if he's afraid of the pee pad holder but he seems like he's afraid to walk in there. I don't know why he's afraid of the pee pad because we have the pad holder for more than 1 week now and he was doing great until yesterday. I'm crossing my finger hoping he won't have any accident for the rest of the day. My baby sleeps fine in his little crate. As soon as I turn off the light, he knows where to go. So I'm just hoping he will do better on potty training and eating.


----------

